# 2008 335i vs 2006 650i



## Taylormade2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for opinions on the two cars. I own the 335i loaded, including sport package. I'm looking at trading it in on a CPO 2006 650i loaded, including sport package.

Fortunately, the payments for the 650i will be the same as my current payments. I realize one is a coupe and the other is a sedan. Driving them, it seems to be a hard comparison because the 335i is much more nimble in handling but the 650i feels more luxurious.

Would appreciate input.

Thanks!


----------



## WGMc (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a new bimmer owner. Just picked up a 05 645 convertible last Saturday. For me an older CPO 6er was a better choice than a 3 series although a 335 is one sweet ride. I think it depends on what you want out of the car. You just don't see alot of 6ers on the road and I think that adds to the attraction of the car. About 6 months ago, I drove a 328 convertible and a 335 convertible. Honestly, I think the 645 pulls harder under acceleration but isn't a nimble as the 335. If a coupe fits your lifestyle IMO it would be an easy choice. Good luck.

I bought my car out of town and was lucky enough to have a 6 hr drive back home and loved every mile. I didn't even speed, just cruised and enjoyed the car.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Taylormade2 said:


> ...Driving them, it seems to be a hard comparison because the 335i is much more nimble in handling but the 650i feels more luxurious.


That kind of sums it up. It depends on what you want and what you need.

When shopping, I test drove both. The 650 is a fine car with more luxury and technology. But for me personally, I liked the feel and feedback of the 335 better so I bought it (coupe version). I also appreciated my choice even more when gas was $4 - $5 / gallon, and we all know those days will return again.


----------



## croasdail (Apr 28, 2008)

Performance aside, they are two different beast. Both are going to get you flashing lights in your rear view without any problems. A couple of things to consider though. Do you like to shift. If yes, the 6 is way better. There is no down shifting in the 3, all it does is spin the engine up. With the 6, the big 8 pulls the speed down very nicely and sets you up to come out of the corners with the nose well under control. The 3 is more nimble, but but also more jittery. The 6 will cost you more to keep rubber on it. And it will burn through rubber. While I use my 6 as a daily driver, the 3 would be a lot more realistic. 

Now to another point, which shouldn't drive your decision, but is a factor. When I cruise around with my 6er and its top down, daily I get someone yelling out "nice car". From teens to people in their 70s, it get comments all the time. When I had my 3, maybe looks, but hardly the random comments I get while on the road. It is actually awkward. I didn't get the car to please anyone but me. But it does stand out. You see 3 series EVERYWHERE. There is a good reason for that. It is a great car - commonly praised in just about every mag out there. But the 6 is unique. Some hate it, some love it, but it is noticed by all. 

You can carry 4 in a 6er, but just not for very long distances. It will cost you more to operate. Probably be harder to sell when your done with it. But if you like the looks, and the rumble of a big 8 rather then the brap of the 3 series engine, it is the only way to go.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

The 335 is a (slightly) faster ride, but I chose the 6er for the 8-cylinder engine. The ride is smooth across the band making driving effortless. I completely agree with crossdail on all accounts. 

If you lean towards a 6er, be absolutely sure to get it CPO'd and even look for one with the extended maintenance already paid for. The 2006 means your original warranty and maintenance expires sometime next year (or possible this year depending on original delivery date). The CPO will put you out to 100K miles or 6 years from original delivery date. Even with the CPO, the maintenance is NOT covered once out of the original 4 years/50K miles, so things like brakes ($1200!!!) will come out of pocket. BMW does offer a pre-paid maintenance package at a slight discount. (In my case when I found my car it had the ext maintenance already included so I'm set until next August).

I love the new 3er (especially the vert). I've had four 3ers and loved them all. It's a tough call, but I'm obviously partial to the 6er. Good luck.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's really about your style. I chose the 335 because I wanted something sportier. The 6 just felt like a bit of a big heavy cruiser. A very nice cruiser, but it wasn't my style. Not to mention the back seats just seemed to serve no purpose. The 335 felt more nimble, agile, and maneuverable. The 335 is about a 1/2 second faster 0-60 but it felt like it would leave the 6 way behind in the corners. The fact that it got better gas mileage and was faster was just a bonus.


----------



## croasdail (Apr 28, 2008)

On the back seat in the 6, believe it or not, it can do a lot more than you think. My 6'2" college age son fits fine for running around town - behind my wife that is. We have actually gone out with another "full sized" couple before in the car. It is better then you would think. A million times better than say a 911. But I wouldn't want to take a trip in it.

I am really surprised that a M3 gets better mileage than a six though. A coworker of mine has a 335 coupe and he at best gets 1 or 2 better then me. I am a bit surprised the M gets better milage than the standard coupe.


----------



## xtremecruiser (Aug 16, 2008)

Go with the 650I, to many issues with the 335 series motors.
650 is a better ride all around too


----------



## barnowl (Aug 6, 2009)

6 series is an overpriced 3. Once you get into that price range a 911 is a better investment.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

croasdail said:


> On the back seat in the 6, believe it or not, it can do a lot more than you think. My 6'2" college age son fits fine for running around town - behind my wife that is. We have actually gone out with another "full sized" couple before in the car. It is better then you would think. A million times better than say a 911. But I wouldn't want to take a trip in it.
> 
> I am really surprised that a M3 gets better mileage than a six though. A coworker of mine has a 335 coupe and he at best gets 1 or 2 better then me. I am a bit surprised the M gets better milage than the standard coupe.


I have the M sport 335, not the M3. I'm guessing you might have mis-read that. I haven't driven a 6 long enough to check mileage, but I know that they are rated at 3-4mpg lower than the 335. Not sure about your friend, with any car it depends on how aggressive you are with the right pedal I guess. I can tell you that I am getting 1-2mpg above the BMW reported gas mileage.

As long as the legroom works then great. You are after all, still driving a BMW, so :thumbup:. I promise you, I DO like the 6, it just wasn't the car for me. I just remember getting out of a 6 and looking behind my seat and was a little surprised at how cramped it looked. In truth, 80% of the time, my back seat is used as storage.

For the OP, ultimately it's about the type of car and the type of driving you want to do. Also, does the '06 have iDrive? It's up to you, but I found the newer generation iDrive in my '09 to be a huge improvement over prior generations.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

xtremecruiser said:


> Go with the 650I, to many issues with the 335 series motors.
> 650 is a better ride all around too


Issues...what issues? It's a high output, award winning engine. You drive a 335, what issues are you having?


----------



## croasdail (Apr 28, 2008)

> but I know that they are rated at 3-4mpg lower than the 335


So here is my experience with my 6 as far as mpg. I am an agresive driver, I will not deny it, so your mpg will vary. In pure running around town with no highway driving it runs about 17-19 mpg. Push it really hard and you can get 14 mpg... but then your just driving like an idiot (IMHO). But in spirited driving, that is what you will get. Mixed commute driving I range between 22 and 24 mpg. PURE highway, were looking at 25 to 26. Once got 27, but that was boring as hell.

No my friend in his 335 (and he too likes to drive), gets between 17 and 21 around town, depending on how good he is being. Commute, 24 to 25 mpg. Long highway, 27-28.

It really us up to driving style. But at the end of the day, if you are going to even slightly worry about MPG, your shopping the wrong cars. I would look at the 335d. It pulls away from the light like hell, plenty of passing power - keeps up with its gasoline buddies just fine, and sips at the gas on the highway. I really wish here in the states people would figure out that the euro diesel are nothing like the crap the americans are building. But we are just so jaded by the former olds and cadi crap, most don't give them a chance. That is if MPG is a concern.


----------

